# Thanks for the join



## skopasz (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm currently an EA with Wantagh Morton #63 Baldwin NY, active duty military and now stationed in NJ so debating on switching GL to continue my education or try to make the drive back and forth.


----------



## ebojones (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome.... I am sort  of new here too , but welcome just the same. Pay close attention.......


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome to the family newly adopted brother.

While still going through your degrees it does not make sense to change jurisdictions.  The mechanism for moving your membership from lodge to lodge is affiliation with the new lodge plus optionally demit from the old lodge.  The word "membership" implies already being a Master Mason.

Ask a local lodge about taking your next degree "by courtesy".  There's some paperwork to be exchanged then it allows you to continue your progression through your degrees.  Most lodges are happy to do degrees for other lodges.  Should you decide to take this route expect it to take a few months while the paperwork goes back and forth then a couple of months to get onto the calendar.


----------



## skopasz (Nov 25, 2014)

I was informed that since this area falls under a different GL that the local lodge didn't want to cross any jurisdictional boundaries. So I'm basically stuck driving from the middle of NJ to Long Island or switch my GL for a year and then again in another year when I move again so trying to learn what I can in my own


----------



## skopasz (Nov 25, 2014)

I was informed that it shouldn't be an issue line you said also but now I'm in limbo


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 25, 2014)

Do what is best for you brother.


----------



## skopasz (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a few MM that I've met through the job and they are assisting with certain things to read and learn


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 26, 2014)

skopasz said:


> I have a few MM that I've met through the job and they are assisting with certain things to read and learn


Great!


----------

